# What is a good handgun for...?



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I am looking at this Taurus and like the price and the size LINK I like that this one has the mag extender, so the pinkey finger is not hanging. Are Taurus decent? 
I need to go see what they feel like first, but like it from what I see so far, but am certainly not set on this one. 
What I am seeking is a handgun to leave in the wife's car that is concealable that will be in a lockbox. I have an XD and a Ruger P95. This is one that the wife could also use, so I don't want anything too big (she did shoot a .40 and was ok with it, but was on the somewhat unfomfortable side).
So, give me some ideas, preferably in this size and price range, kind of would like to add a revolver to the collection--on that note, will all arms that use 357 mag also use 38 special or do I have it backwards?. Here are some others that I have stumbled upon.
38 with pearl grips revolver
I think the wife will like this one
Long story short, I would like it to be something clearly for her, I think the pinklady makes that clear; anyone have any experience with Charter Arms? I have not ever heard of them.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

.357 magnum can accept .38 Special, but not vice versa.

A revolver is always a good idea, especially for concealed carry because they are very reliable and they are very user friendly. Point and shoot. No safeties to fumble with, no mags to lose, no springs to replace, and you can bury it someones belly and it will continue to fire where an auto could jam. I have a Ruger SP101 .357 with the bobbed hammer that I absolutely love. Paid around $400 for it last year. Not nearly as light as most of the S&W's, but a lot cheaper and less painful to shoot. Taurus are usually okay, I haven't had any problems with any of mine though I have heard some customer service horror stories. They carry a lifetime warranty, but their plants are in Brazil so any warranty work usually takes a long time. I can't account for the newer Charter's, but my dad has a .38 that he bought back in the seventies that has had a lot of use and still performs flawlessly. It appears they have a lifetime warranty as well and are American made, so that's a plus IMO.


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

I bought my wife a double action revolver. It is easy to know when it is empty and it is easy to operate. I have seen too many unintentional discharges with autoloaders in the army. Unless you will practice a lot, buy a revolver. For a lady, I wouldn’t go bigger than a .38. when the army started filling up with females, they got away from the .45. I got the wife a .32 H&R MAG. not too scarry to shoot, so she will practice.


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

I agree with Wind In His Hair. But there are pros and cons to everything. The advantages of an auto is fire power in terms of round capacity and of course speed. But as has been pointed out, the advantages of a revolver are ease of use, safety and hears one that is not all ways mentioned. Any auto has a spring loaded magazine. Keeping it loaded for long periods can reduce the tension of the spring. A revolver has no spring. The rounds just sit in a chamber ready to rotate to the firing pin and can stay there for years and the force that rotates it is the manual working of the action. Taurus makes a lot of small "conceal and carry" revolvers that are reasonably priced. My daughter has an "Ultra Light" and it is a fine gun. It has an internal hammer which makes it less likely to catch on whatever and it is very user frendly. I think it is offered in either 357 Mag. and/or 38 Special. As WIHH pointed out, the advantage of the 357 is that you could also shoot 38 special or 38 special +P ammo in it. The disadvantage of the 357 ammo is that it is quite powerfull (more than a 40 auto) and has considerable recoil in a light gun. The 38 special has less power than a 9 mm and more manageable recoil. The disadvantage of the Taurus Ultra Light is it has only a 5 round capacity but I doubt that your wife will likely be getting into many protracted fire fights. What she needs is just something to make her feel a little more safe. My 2 cents.


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

On further review...........
Here is another thought. The idea that smaller guns ( particularly handguns ) are needed for smaller stature is not entirely true. The felt recoil of any gun is essentially the kenetic energy ( which is a function of the type of round used) minus the weight of the gun as the heaver the gun the more energy is absorbed by the gun itself. If you wife is likely to carry a gun then smaller and lighter is better for carry. But if your intent is to have a strictly vehicle gun a bigger gun might actually be more practicle. I have a Taurus Model 66SS4 357 Mag. revolver that has a 7 shot capacity that I carry in my truck. It has a big frame and grip but my wife likes shooting it (with 38 special ammo, she doesn't like the bigger rounds). I cannot remember exactly how much I paid for it but it didn't break the bank. Just a thought.


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

I have 2 Taurus handguns, a .357 revolver and .40 s&w and love them both. My millenium (the 40) fits best in my hand and I am way more accurate shooting it over any of my other guns. I also have a Charters Arms in .38 special and it is super simple and reliable. Both are good guns in my opinion.


----------



## kd7kmp (Sep 17, 2007)

I can vouch for the performance and reliability of Taurus handguns. I have owned two (a PT111 and 627Ti) and never had any issues with either of them. Taurus make good, reliable weapons.

If this gun is something that your wife will be using and she finds the .40 S&W uncomfortable you should stay at the 9 mm Luger level of performance and below. If you are looking at an auto loader I would stick with the 9 mm Luger. Moving below that can have a large effect on terminal performance. However, with some of the new ammo that has come out (eg Hornady Critical Defence) that is not as big a concern as it once was. It's important to have your wife shoot the gun to see how she handles the recoil. I took my wife out shooting several months ago. She shot a Beretta 92fs in 9 mm Luger and my .357 mag revolver loaded with .38 special rounds. She did not like the Beretta at all but handled the .38 special rounds just fine. The revolver was a Taurus 627Ti titanium gun.

Another thing to keep in mind is that the ergonomics of the gun play a large role in how a shooter perceives recoil. I never did like shooting the Beretta much...but I've never had a problem with my revolver or Taurus semiautos. I also have a Springfield XDm in .40 S&W. It may be the most enjoyable autoloader I have ever shot. I run a 357 sig conversion barrel in it and the thing is a joy to shoot. Anyhoo...

The big thing is to find a gun/cartridge combination that your wife can comfortably shoot. Because if she's not comfortable shooting it, she probably never will shoot it.

Kevin


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Check out some of the Kel-tec pistols in 32 auto, very small, concealable and easy to handle. Very affordable too.


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

There are also the new Rugers - The LCP in .380 that is really tiny, although that may not be needed for a glove box gun and definitely is not something you would want to shoot a lot - and the LCR snubbie wheel gun in .38 Special. Testers say that this Ruger feels good in recoil compared to other snubbies, and has the best DAO trigger of any snub nose .38 they have ever seen from the factory. http://www.ruger.com/products/lcr/index.html IMO that would be a good choice.
I would definitely look into one of those for her before you make a final decision.

As mentioned, if you can get her to try out different pistols, it would be a huge help. We can't figure out how women think about most things normally, and when it comes to guns this can be true as well. See what she likes.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I'd go the other way for a "vehicle" handgun... bigger not smaller. The only reason you really need a smaller gun is to hide it easier, generally on your person. For a gun in a vehicle, you dont care so much about size. Personally I'd go with a 1911 or something similar.


-DallanC


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

DallanC said:


> I'd go the other way for a "vehicle" handgun... bigger not smaller. The only reason you really need a smaller gun is to hide it easier, generally on your person. For a gun in a vehicle, you dont care so much about size. Personally I'd go with a 1911 or something similar.


I agree for the most part. I don't know if I would go with something quite as large as 1911 size, but a Glock 23 or even the Sig Sauer P250 (with interchangeable barrels) would fit the job. In my personal experience my wife can shoot my mid-size hand guns much more adequately than my compact ones. Plus a sub-compact is still a very reasonable size to conceal in your automobile. Just my opinion though.


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

Any of the 5 shot lightweight revolvers in 357 would probably turn her off. I know my wife won't shoot the hot loads in her S&W Mod 60. That is a fun gun to shoot though with 38 loads. What I am saying is that a 38 revolver may be a good choice. They are simple in operation, and reliable. 

If it is going to be strictly a car gun, no need to go too small as DallanC points out. 

However if you and her decide to go for your concealed carry permits (recommended) and later want something to carry on person, small and lightweight has its perks. A person is more likely to carry a small light gun than a large one. 

I have one Taurus revolver and have used it for six years with no problems. I carry it daily. 

My wife's favorite gun to shoot is her Walther P22. I guess something like that could make a car gun. If it ever came down to needing it for self defense though you may want something bigger?

In any event, show her some and let her choose.


----------



## CHEESE (Jan 29, 2009)

My wife shoots a glock 27, she handles it just fine. one good thing is i get to carry it when she dosn't. If a 40 s&w is to big than go with the 9mm i think its the 26.


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

CHEESE said:


> My wife shoots a glock 27, she handles it just fine. one good thing is i get to carry it when she dosn't. If a 40 s&w is to big than go with the 9mm i think its the 26.


Don't you just love packing the 27? I have one I originally bought for my wife, but I loved packing it so much opposed to my 23...well I think she wants me to buy her a Kahr now.


----------

